# Dates for "Clay & Jackie's Big Ass BBQ"???



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was just getting ready to post me and Jackie's plans for our Big Ass BBQ, and had decided on September 22nd, which that Saturday just happens to be the day I turn 40 and really start enjoying life. Would have been cool to have a drink (or 2) with my friends, (I use that term loosely) and possibly get set on fire again.

But then saw Tom and Bobbie are havin there bash the weekend before on the 15th. I think 2 big bashes in a row may be too much fun to handle! So, looking at September 29th, October 6th, or 13th. Which the 13th also happens to be me and Jackie's 17 month anniversary together since I all flustered and stuttering asked her if she'd be my girl. Poor thing said yes. If she had only known what she was in for!

So, any tourneys, events, etc that anyone knows of on either of those 3 dates that would rule one out? We're lookin forward to another great time like last year, with some "new and improved" features!


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

My vote is for the 13th. It's the only one of those Saturdays I'm off.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I have no clue when I will be off but I Think Talladega is around the 6th of Oct. I hope I will be able to make it. As soon as the company gives me my new work schedule I will post when I hope you have it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Any one of those works since ill be back in the country by then.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Heck yeah Clay, we'll try to make what ever date you pick!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome. I'll post when we get it all figured out!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

cant do 6 october, getting married that day


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Clay, anything on a Saturday would work for us. Derik goes to work on Sunday night. FYI you know your true friends aren't too old for 2 weekends in a row. I can understand if turning 40, that you may think you need to take it easy. ;-)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> I have no clue when I will be off but I Think Talladega is around the 6th of Oct. I hope I will be able to make it. As soon as the company gives me my new work schedule I will post when I hope you have it.


I'll be in Dega too Murph!!! You camping out there???


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

You can make it a BBQ cook off as well. That way you'll have plenty of Q.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If we did a bbq cook off poor clay would be set on fire from all sides


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

If you have ever eaten at Clays, then you know there will be plenty of BBQ for everyone there........................................................................

That may be because there will only be a dozen or so of us left when the food is ready at 3 am.:whistling:


I'm kidding, but seriously...................

Clay can cook some serious BBQ and im looking forward to the party. If nothing else its always a great group of people to sit and drink a cooler or two of beer with:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Also looking forward to next shark tourny


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I vote for the 13th. I may go to Daga. I'm lined up to be off both weekends.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, it has came down to October 6th. There is a wedding on both the 13th and the 14th, so that weekends out.

And the 29th is just too soon after OFH big bash at the BSH on the 15th, and DeLuna Fest on the 22nd. 

Sorry Rouge! And congrats on the wedding too!

Thanx for the kind words Jeff! I do take pride in my grillin! and having the food done late is one of my secrets to making everybody think it's the best they ever had. There just on the brink of starvation and ANYTHING would taste great! ha ha!

And as far as a cook off Gaff, I love that idea, and have talked about that before with some people. Braggin rights of Forum Top Grill Master!

But this is something we like doing for everybody. Besides the few dozens bbq's we have throughout the year with 10-20 friends over, this is an annual thing that we invite the entire forum over, (both this one and the GCFC), and is an open invitation to all. Was fortunate enough to get a place with a nice yard on the water, and I put a lot of work into it, and we enjoy sharing it with people to have a good, fun-filled time. And a good number of friends I have on here I first met at one of the BBQ's. 

We don't run out. Last year Jackie went out and bought close to 170 pounds of chicken quarters. We'll have plenty!

We provide the place, and plenty of chicken smoked over mesquite with my homemade Charred Pineapple Chipoltle Molasses Allspice Bourbon Sauce. (I char about 15 pounds of pineapple to make the sauce) 

You just bring your own chair, drinks with a cooler, and anybody who wants can bring somethin on the side or a desert.

I'll get a post up soon with all the details. 

One last time, anybody know anything big going on on the weekend of the 6th that would conflict??


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------

